

Sigma.js a JavaScript library dedicated to graph drawing 1.0 is out - gelnior
http://jcml.io/2013/sigma-reboot.html

======
SEJeff
Question, why would someone want to use this over say d3.js?

~~~
yaph
There are several reasons, for example:

* it's dedicated to graph drawing, it has a smaller footprint

* support for WebGL and Canvas based renderers, which is considerably faster than SVG, when you have large networks

* support for gexf files, which can be pre-rendered in exported form Gephi

